# BD AutoShield™ Duo Pen Needle Now Available



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2014)

BD Medical, a segment of BD (Becton, Dickinson and Company) BDX -0.90%  , a leading global medical technology company, today announced the retail pharmacy launch of BD AutoShield™ Duo, the only pen needle with patented dual front and back-end shields that provides greater convenience and safety before and after injecting. The technology conceals the needle, helping to alleviate pre-injection anxiety while helping to reduce the risk of accidental needle stick for patients who inject insulin or other diabetes drugs.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/bd...harmacies-for-people-with-diabetes-2014-08-06

This is a US press release, but these are probably available over here as things tend to get European approval before US.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 6, 2014)

Frankly, I don't see the point (pun intended, not sorry) because you _can_ still see the point. I went and Googled some images that show the autoshield before and after use. It has a clear end through which the needle is visible.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2014)

I think the main benefit is that you don't risk sticking it in your finger (it's happened to me once or twice and it hurts a lot more than a lancet!  )


----------



## Copepod (Aug 6, 2014)

Possibly the biggest value is avoiding needle stick injuries to parents, carers, nurses etc when they administer insulin or other subcutaneous medication pen devices.


----------

